# مواقع ومراجع مهمه في عالم الطيران



## laklok10 (13 يونيو 2007)

هذي بعض المواقع المهمه وفيها مراجع قيمه 

http://www.licencebypost.com/licences.htm
هذا موقع فيه شرح عن اللياسن وطريقة وسبب الحصول عليها وفيها معلومات مهمه لفنين الطائرات 

http://www.aecma.org/Publications/glossary/gx.htm
هذا موقع فيه مصطلحات للأفيونكس

http://www.emiratesaviationcollege.com/aas/contact.html
موقع لكلية الإمارات للطيران

http://members.cox.net/seanriddle/glossary.html
موقع يحوي مصطلحات خفيفه لمادة ال digital

http://jartraining.de/66/BooksUK.html
موقع تجد فيه كتب مهمه للطيران وبالأخص هندسة الطيران وهي للبيع

http://www.jartraining.de/phpBB2/ind...8ea4408abe46b7
منتدى أجنبي للطيران

http://www.jar66.de/coaching.html
موقع ال jar66

http://atcsl.tripod.com/atc_engineering.htm#Radar
موقع فيه كميه هائله من المعلومات وبالأخص في مجال الهندسه الكهربائيه 

http://www.avionicswest.com/articles/antennause.htm

http://www.jetsinc.net/
:14:


----------



## TURBOFAN (24 يونيو 2007)

مشكور وفي انتظار مواقع جديده


----------



## laklok10 (24 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يأخي


----------



## yacoub1000 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية 
مشكوورررررر وما قصرت


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## malki (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## gamal222 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ياغالى


----------



## فيفو بيبو (17 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn:56:


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

سلمت يداك و تربت اخي الفاضل


----------



## ferasoo (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على هالمواقع الرائعة


----------



## يوسف علي محمد (10 مايو 2009)

هل لديكم مواقع عن ادارة صيانة الطائرات او مواضيع ارجو المساعدة


----------



## dreams1804 (8 مارس 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*


----------

